# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  Zgroženost muškarcima "na tržištu"

## bobicablue

Ok, znam da će me mnoge žene tu popljuvati jer i inače sam primjetila da u Hrvatskoj žene dosta brane muškarce kad napišeš nešto protiv njih ( barem moja iskustva s raznoraznih foruma) i da su sklone onda secirati moje mane i na kraju mi reći "da sam to zaslužila", ali opet ovo je xti pokušaj da objasnim nešto što me začudilo užasno. 

Evo, jedna sam od onih koja se razvodi. U mojem slučaju je jedino različito što imam jako malo dijete, a muž je bio agresivac otkad se dijete rodilo. Netko će me pitati, a radi čega sam s takvim imala dijete? Zato što i prije njega sam imala jednostavno nikakva iskustva s muškarcima i nije mi išlo ( ima nas i takvih, nismo sve zavodnice par excellence i da uspijemo si naći nekog kvalitetnog). Uglavnom, htjela sam jako dijete i dobila ju, hvala Bogu i nebesima na tome. Ali s mužem naravno nije išlo i sad se razvodim od njega, a to će potrajati. 

Kako je već prošlo jako dugo otkad sam imala neku osobu na koju se mogu barem malo osloniti i popričati sa njom, prijavila sam se na facebooku u razne grupe gdje tražim prijatelja ili prijateljicu za neki razgovor i druženje, te na neke druge spajalice. 
I Bože mi prosti, ali to je prestrašno! Javljaju mi se tipovi, da ne bi na njih bicikl prislonila kak se veli, po izgledu. Zapušteni sa slikama nekih poludovršenih kuća, koje valjda ni okrečene nisu. Ok, ali to sve ne bi bilo bitno da znaju barem o nečemu pričati, ali neeee. Jave se s tri riječi, a kad počneš s njima pričati, kao da imaju ogroman propuh u glavi i ne znaju o ničemu razgovarati.
Npr. javio mi se deset godina mlađi i vodili smo prekrasan razgovor o putovanjima, romantici, gdje bi išli i slično i voila, nakon prvog razgovora ni a ni b od njega. Valjda je zaključio da sam prestara za njega. A dotle se užasno žali kako ne može nikoga naći i jako je debeo i ne izgleda nikako, ali ima simpatičnu facu pa sam već pomislila - evo napokon jednog dobrog dečka s kojim bi napokon mogla imati normalnu neagresivnu vezu, ali se naravno prestao javljati odmah. 
Onda se javi neki, koji me odmah počeo obasipati s puno poruka, a ja uz malo dijete mu nisam mogla odgovoriti i nakon toga - droljo, opajdaro, ovo, ono. 

Pa neki nezaposleni koji me cimao da mu nađem posao i hostel. 

Pa neki koji se nakon tri razgovora već naručivao u moj stan i davio me s pričama kad ćemo se naći. Tri dana nakon što smo počeli razgovarati.. I kad sam rekla da pričeka je rekao - da nema vremena. 

Pa neki lik koji je rekao da mi je dijete teret, a muž križ koji moram nositi!

Pa neki lik koji me na katoličkoj spajalici ispljuvao, što se razvodim. 

Pa razni koji se ni ne jave, ako si razvedena i imaš dijete, što mi je jako licemjerno i zaboli me dupe, jer nije da su prije bili dobri prema meni, kad sam bila i solo pa da bih rekla da sam imala neke bolje prilike prije.. 

itd, itd..

Uglavnom, zaključak je da ću vrlo vjerojatno zauvijek u Hrvatskoj ostati sama, jer ovdje ne znaš da li su ružniji ili gluplji ili više bez kinte ovo što je ostalo! ja tražim nekoga samo za malo priče, da se opustim nekad uz bebu i nešto easygoing, neko druženje ali to je čiini mi se nemoguće naći. Nije da tražim imućnog muža koji će mi pomoći u životu! Znači, čim ja tražim jedno oni obrnuto i nisu sretni, dok ne popustim i ne razbiju moj ponos, pa da onda mogu imati još jedan pehar na zidu i nahraniti vlastiti ego. 

Da li se igdje mogu naći neki ljudi za druženje? Uopće ne moraju biti muškog spola!

----------


## bobicablue

Znači, stvarno nisam jedna od onih koja glumata - Joj predivna sam djeva i svi se trgaju za mene i ima muškaraca prekrasnih koliko hoćeš.. Nisam to, jer te prekrasne muškarce nigdje ne vidim??!! Vidim samo neke koji su zadovoljni, jer su u kvalitetnoj vezi i lijepo zrače zato. A ovi koji su solo, zrače takvom mržnjom prema nekoj ženi da je to užas. Prvo me to čudilo i znalo povrijediti a sad se nosim s tim tako da i tipa ispljujem na mrtvo ime, koji mi veli nešto ružno. Možda nije katolički, ali me stvarno nije briga! Nekima koji me vrijeđaju grozno i ružno ne mislim okretati drugi obraz. 
Uglavnom, da li druge žene imaju slična iskustva ili sam ja jedina? 
U kojoj se zemlji mogu naći neki kvalitetniji tipovi, koji imaju barem nešto mozga?  :Smile:  Ak nemaju para da pomognu meni i djetetu, ni izgled, a ono da barem možemo pričati o nečemu. 

Jel ne znam kakvi su ovo kriplovi u nas, koji ne nude apsolutno ništa ( čak ni lajkove na FEjsu jbt). Samo oduzimaju šta god da stignu. ( kao moj bivši muž). Ili sam jednostavno rođena pod nesretnom zvijezdom da privlačim takve? Znam vrlo dobro, da smršavim 15 kila dobivenih u trudnoći i da se krećem po fancy mjestima, gdje dolaze barem zaposleni tipovi da bi možda imala malo više sreće. Kao jedna poznanica, koja radi u banci, a čisti je prosjek žena ali je na nekom banketu našla tipa, koji je također zaposlen i ima neke kvalitete. A valjda po fejsu i tim spajalicama se skuplja zadnji ološ? Ali kad ja ne radim u banci..  :Sad:

----------


## Tanči

Ok.
Ispuhala si se i kaj ćemo sad?
Ja ću ti samo reći:
Ljepota je u oku promatrača, a pravog muškarca možeš upoznati na tramvajskoj stanici.
Ja jesam i najbolji je i najljepši [emoji3590]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lili75

:kokice:

----------


## Vrci

Ja sumnjam da se na tim dejting stranicama moze naci "normalan" muskarac.
Zasto uopce i trazis vec? Skaces iz lose veze odmah u novu.

Posveti se sebi i djetetu, za pocetak

----------


## Mali Mimi

ja mislim da su ti veće šanse da si nađeš nekog u real lifu nego preko tih fejs grupa, nisam ja to dugo probala ali znam jednu koja je...uglavnom nije se usrećila sve neki mutni tipovi koji uopće nisu za neku vezu nego samo za sex. I s druge strane znam rastavljene koje su pronašle nekog iz okoline a znaju te osobe od ranije. Možda da se sad posvetiš malo sebi i zanemariš tu potragu na neko vrijeme, neke stvari ne možeš isforsirati nego dođu same, samo treba biti otvoren npr. ja bih se upisala u teretanu ili krenula na neke vježbe možda i tu upoznaš nekog...

----------


## bobicablue

Istraživanje tržišta!  :Ups:

----------


## sirius

Ove moderedne samopomoc teorije kazu da privlacis onim sto zracis. 
Pa onda mozda da krenes od toga.
I pocnes se baviti sobom, svojim interesima , upoznavati nove ljude bez ocekivanja i predrasuda , pa se mozda iznenadis.

----------


## sirius

> Istraživanje tržišta!


Dok god to smatras trzistem u gadnoj si zabludi.

----------


## bobicablue

Teško je biti samohrana majka. Jako puno stresa. Ja bih bila sretna da nađem i neku grupu potpore za samohrane roditelje, ali mislim da toga nema? Da li znate koju, gdje se mogu upoznati samohrani roditelji i međusobno potpomagati?

----------


## bobicablue

> Ove moderedne samopomoc teorije kazu da privlacis onim sto zracis. 
> Pa onda mozda da krenes od toga.
> I pocnes se baviti sobom, svojim interesima , upoznavati nove ljude bez ocekivanja i predrasuda , pa se mozda iznenadis.


Istina da privlačiš kako zračiš, ali samohranoj majci koja je izašla iz agresivne veze je dosta tšeko zračiti ne znam čim, da privuče ne znam kakve.. Zračim kako zračim. Nisam ni zla, ni samodopadna već skromna osoba.. I tražim isto tako skromnog i dobrog dečka, ali ne mogu to naći. Vidi se da nemam visoke kriterije!

----------


## bobicablue

Osim toga sam imala faze u životu kad sam super izgledala i super se dotjerivala i bila sam zračila samopouzdanjem ali bi dobila samo pogled od nekog tipa i to je bilo to. Nikad mi nijedan nije prišao! Tako da ja mogu zračiti enormnim samopouzdanjem, ali što mi to znači kad je taj jedan možda koji bi mi prišao udaljen 1000 kilometara? Jednostavno ne vidim hrabre, simpatične, solo tipove, koji nemaju predrasuda u okolini! A to nisam vidjela ni prije deset godina.

----------


## sirius

> Istina da privlačiš kako zračiš, ali samohranoj majci koja je izašla iz agresivne veze je dosta tšeko zračiti ne znam čim, da privuče ne znam kakve.. Zračim kako zračim. Nisam ni zla, ni samodopadna već skromna osoba.. I tražim isto tako skromnog i dobrog dečka, ali ne mogu to naći. Vidi se da nemam visoke kriterije!


Zanimljivo je da ti sebe tako vidis. Jer ja teko vato virtualno dozivljavam drugacije.

----------


## Peterlin

> Teško je biti samohrana majka. Jako puno stresa. Ja bih bila sretna da nađem i neku grupu potpore za samohrane roditelje, ali mislim da toga nema? Da li znate koju, gdje se mogu upoznati samohrani roditelji i međusobno potpomagati?


Znamo. Evo jedne udruge: http://www.udruga-let.hr/samohrani-roditelji/

Ont. Potpisujem sirius - dok god svijet oko sebe smatraš "tržištem", nema šanse da "kupiš" odgovarajuću osobu ondje. 

Savjet? Ne čini mi se da si tip koji bi poslušao bilo kakav savjet, a savjetovati se može samo ljude koji su otvoreni da prihvate tuđa mišljenja.

Na tvom mjestu ja bih se posvetila djetetu i sebi, vodila računa da nam naša mala jednoroditeljska obitelj bude sretna, a ako u međuvremenu ušeta kakav muškarac - tim bolje. Takvi se obično nađu taman onda kad prestaneš tražiti i o tome razmišljati i prebaciš fokus na pametnije stvari.

----------


## čokolada

Ne znam koliko imaš godina, ali koliko god da ih imaš - nauči prvo dobro živjeti SAMA s djetetom, da se dobro osjećaš u svojoj koži. Očajnicima piše na čelu da su očajni, nema to nikakve veze s izgledom ili lovom.

----------


## bobicablue

Kako ti to mene doživljavaš? kao zlu i samodopadnu i visokih kriterija? zato sam se povlačila s tipom koji nije radio i koji je bio agresivan? hvala lepa!

----------


## sirius

> Kako ti to mene doživljavaš? kao zlu i samodopadnu i visokih kriterija? zato sam se povlačila s tipom koji nije radio i koji je bio agresivan? hvala lepa!


Sve to. I jos -ocajnu i ljutu.
To naravno ne mora biti istina, ali to je moj virtualni dojam.

----------


## Lili75

ja imam osjećaj da tebi *bobicablue* samo treba društvo, ne nužno muškarac. probaj s ovom udrugom.
ja te ne doživljavam zlom. Očajnom da.

----------


## sirius

Ma da, zlo bih i ja izbacila.

----------


## bobicablue

> ja imam osjećaj da tebi *bobicablue* samo treba društvo, ne nužno muškarac. probaj s ovom udrugom.
> ja te ne doživljavam zlom. Očajnom da.


U pravu si! I meni se čini da je posrijedi očaj. Treba mi samo društvo, bilo muško ili žensko. Svejedno mi je. Netko da se malo nekad opustim. kao samohrana majka nikad se ne opustim ništa, pa me taj stres već pojeo i sad tražim pod svaku cijenu nekog tipa da bi se opustila , a od toga ništa.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Pokušaj sabrati odgovore koje si dobile u konačnici smo ti svi savjetovali vrlo slično...

----------


## bobicablue

> Ne znam koliko imaš godina, ali koliko god da ih imaš - nauči prvo dobro živjeti SAMA s djetetom, da se dobro osjećaš u svojoj koži. Očajnicima piše na čelu da su očajni, nema to nikakve veze s izgledom ili lovom.


dobar savjet. vjerojatno je u pitanju očaj da. izgriza me očaj. predivno mi je djetetom, ali nekad bi malo mozak na pašu i otišla uživat samo.. mada mi je predivno s njom naravno

----------


## bobicablue

Možda je mix očaja i umora. Prije djeteta sam bila samo očajna, jer sam vidjela da mi godine idu a da ne mogu naći nimalo normalnu osobu. Pa sam visila na forumima i bila užasno očajna i tražila na svim živim spajalicama nekoga. Čak sam oglasila bila da tražim tipa samo da mi napravi dijete i svako na svoju stranu. S druge strane sam u realnosti većinom primala pohvale na račun izgleda, ali nikad nijedan normalan nije htio ništa sa mnom. Vjerojatno zato jer nisam imala neko veliko samopouzdanje i bila sam dosta povučena i iskompleksirana i needy, a takvi traže malo "bolje ženske". 
Imam feeling da je kvalitetnih tipova jako malo u Hrvatskoj, pa normalno da mogu birati neke čvrste, samopouzdane žene, a ne nas koje imamo neki feler. Ja nisam tak loša, ali mi je samopouzdanje u banani, povučena sam, slaba, needy i tak.. Tak da me bolji zaobilaze u širokom luku..

----------


## sirius

Tvoj feler je to sto mislis da imas feler jer nemas muskarca.
Bolje poradi na tome da budes zadovoljna sama sobom, sa muskarcom ili bez njega.

----------


## bobicablue

Možda čak ni nisam slaba, jer se sama brinem za dijete i to dobro. Ali ulovi me tu i tam slabost - "Što bi trebalo, zašto to ja nemam, a druge imaju, zašto sam tak jadna, zašto uza sve komplimente nisam mogla naći niti debelog čistača koji bi bio ok prema meni i tretirao me na nježan način, zašto ovo, zašto ono". Tisuću zašto, tisuću zato. Tisuće pitanja se roji u mojoj glavi i ubijaju me. A da sam i našla tog debelog čistača, opet bi vjerojatno nakon nekog vremena bila nezaodovljna i njime, pa bi se pitala radi čega ja s dva fakulteta i ok izgleda moram biti s debelim čistačem, pa da sam našla nekog tko radi u uredu, pitala bi se radi čega sam s nekim običnim tipom a ne nekim umjetnikom koji doprinosi svijetu, pa da sam s umjetnikom radi čega nisam s nekim tko zna zaraditi lovu, pa da sam s nekim zgodnim tko ima love - e tu bi stala i bila zadovoljna.  :Smile:   :Smile:  Ali od takvih naravno ništa, jer nisam tip ženske koja može uloviti nekog takvog, ni blizu. Nisam bila ni s 18, dok su ludi za mladim ženskama, a kamoli u mojim godinama! Ali to me kopa stalno, zašto, zašto, zašto. Možda imam i previše vremena za razmišljanje, a premalo se družim. Da sam član neke zajednice i da se okupljamo i viđamo, sigurno bi znala svoje mjesto i ne bi toliko sanjala kao sad. A snovi su k...e

----------


## bobicablue

Moj feler je što cijeli život želim ono što nemam! još od malena su me uvijek užasno privlačile cure koje neće sa mnom se družiti, a poslije dečki koji ne žele sa mnom u vezu. I uvijek sam patila za tima koji ne žele sa mnom i upadala u neke krize teške poradi takvih. Ok, nije da su drugi trčali baš za mnom, ali bilo je nekih koji su htjeli sa mnom, pa sam bila sa takvima ali sam bila nezadovoljna. a očito da me to opet lovi, to nezadovoljstvo, ne znam zašto.. Možda faza neka opet

----------


## sirius

Taj feler se zove - nezrelost.
Jer da si " imala" te cure i decke koji te " nisu zeljeli" pitanje je da li bi ti bili zanimljivi nakon sto bi ih dobila.

----------


## bobicablue

NE ZNAM što je to.. Gle, to ja tak tvrdim ali možda bi stvarno bila zadovoljna onim romantičnim debeljkom. Možda je stvar u iznenađivanju, pa da imam nekog romantičara koji me iznenađuje bi uvijek bila zadovoljna. Ali jbg kad me tip odj.. Mislim da je to bio okidač opet ovog negativnog razmišljanja jer sam se ponadala da napokon neki dobar tip. Pričali smo par sati o svemu i izgledalo je kao da se idealno slažemo.. Pa sam i progutala njegov bezvezan izgled, jer sam vidjela ispod naslaga tolikog sala, simpatično lice. Ali to je to. Spustiš kriterije, a onda te on otkanta..

----------


## bobicablue

Sad mi je napokon jasno radi čega se tak loše osjećam. Zato jer sam se zagrijala za tipa i pomislila, napokon neki normalan, mirni, obiteljski, romantični čovjek zainteresiran za mene. Ne znam koji mi se cookie javljao uopće? Zezali smo se tih par sati i bilo je baš dobro! Pričali o putovanjima i svemu. Valjda mu je opet neko rekao da šta će sa takvom starom babetinom, pa me otkantao. Ni prvi, ni posljednji, već tisućiti. Zato i izbjegavam tipove, jer samo i isključivo razočaranja sa njima! Nikad u životu nijedan dobar nimalo!

----------


## Argente

Slažem se s manje-više svim gore napisanim, mada mi je kristalno jasno da je lako reći "posveti se sebi, ne traži sreću kroz drugog nego u sebi" itd., a u praksi si ne možeš narediti da se tome prestaneš nadati.

Sad si pretpostavljam na porodiljnom, ako ti ima tko pričuvati dijete, nađi si neki hobi; odi u teretanu - ako tamo ne upoznaš nikog bar ćeš skinut tih 15 kila; upiši tečaj nečeg što te zanima - ako tamo ne upoznaš nikog bar ćeš naučiti nešto novo što će ti možda u budućnosti koristiti, možda kod pronalaska novog posla (sjećam se da si se i na posao žalila) i, najvažnije, maknuti fokus s te silne instrospekcije.

Sad nije neko vrijeme, ali kad malo zagrije kreni po parkićima s djetetom, i tamo možeš upoznati ljude - tu ciljam prvenstveno na samohrane mame s kojima ćeš imati puno zajedničkih tema i prilika za druženje.

Eto, ja sam sve od navedenog radila kad sam se rastala s malim djetetom. Nije recept kako naći normalnog tipa (jer ja sam od onih koje su "pronašle" nekog kog su znale od prije), ali svakako sam se puno bolje osjećala u međuvremenu...

----------


## spajalica

zeljela si dijete. nije ti bio bitan otac istog u zelji.
sad kad imas dijete sad zelis jos nekog.
noramlno je da zelis imati nekog kraj sebe. mi smo drustvena bica.
okreni se djetetu i fokusiraj se na njega. ako neko treba doci jos u tvoj zivt ce doci, ali ne silom.

i vidis sebe kao obrazovanu pacenicu, a svi drugi s kojima si u kontaktu su ispod tvog nivoa. a ti ces se spustiti kao na njihov i jos njima uciniti uslugu. dok tako gledas ljudi te bas i nece tako lako prihvatiti.

----------


## sirius

> Sad mi je napokon jasno radi čega se tak loše osjećam. Zato jer sam se zagrijala za tipa i pomislila, napokon neki normalan, mirni, obiteljski, romantični čovjek zainteresiran za mene. Ne znam koji mi se cookie javljao uopće? Zezali smo se tih par sati i bilo je baš dobro! Pričali o putovanjima i svemu. Valjda mu je opet neko rekao da šta će sa takvom starom babetinom, pa me otkantao. Ni prvi, ni posljednji, već tisućiti. Zato i izbjegavam tipove, jer samo i isključivo razočaranja sa njima! Nikad u životu nijedan dobar nimalo!


Od kud ti znas da je on uopce romantican, zgodan , obiteljski tip? 
To je lik sa kojim si jednom razgovarala virtualno.
Moze biti debeljuskasti cistac, iskompleksirani lik sa dva fakulteta , ovisnik o kocki ili ubojica.

----------


## bobicablue

Bome da. Wake up call! Orijentirati se na druge stvari, a ne na lov na muškarce, jer to izgleda očajnički. A na takve se ženske nitko normalan ne hvata. Oni se hvataju na neke prijateljice i kaj ti ja znam, a ja nikoga ne poznam pa je to tak kak je. A ne bum lovila po konzumu tipove, jer bi pomislili da sam poludila i strpali me u ludaru. Neke ženske imaju taj x faktor i dovoljno su snažne izvući kapitalca, a ja to nisam. Ja se samo obrukam kad god pokušam! valjda nije my thing.

----------


## Cubana

Ne znam sto cete novo savjetovati, sto niste na prosloj bobicinoj temi...
Nije se nista ulovilo... nece ni sada.

----------


## mitovski

Oprosti, ali ja imam osjećaj kao da čitam rubriku 'Zašto meni?' u nekom teen časopisu.
Ne znam koliko godina imaš ali ako imaš više od 30, ja bih dobronamjerno preporučila psihoterapiju, jer onda imaš mnogo neriješenih pitanja ili jedan dobar razgovor sama sa sobom o tome tko si i što želiš od života. Ne postoji osoba ni muškarac na svijetu koji će tebe učiniti sretnom i zadovoljnom ako ti sama nisi sa sobom zadovoljna.

Pričaš o tome da nisi neka zavodnica, o tome da ako smršaviš možda se nekome svidiš..ovako sam ja razmišljala sa 16. Koje veze to ima s pravim osjećajima dvije zrele i stabilne osobe.
Što se tiče virtualnog upoznavanja. Imam dosta prijateljica 35+ koje su same i pokušavaju na taj način pronaći partnere i nažalost ili na nečiju sreću to su ljudi koji uglavnom traže seks i ako vide da to neće dobiti nakon nekoliko poruka nestaju.

Budi prvo dobra sama sa sobom, sredi svoje misli i želje, uživaj s djetetom, a onda polako.

----------


## mitovski

> Neke ženske imaju taj x faktor i dovoljno su snažne izvući kapitalca, a ja to nisam. Ja se samo obrukam kad god pokušam! valjda nije my thing.


Koji x faktor, kakvi kapitalci. Koje to veze ima sa stvarnim životom. Niti imam x faktor, niti sam uhvatila kapitalca. Ljudi smo s vrlinama i manama i stvarnim životom. Nekad nam je super a nekad se održavamo iznad površine, ako očekuješ filmsku priču, toga nema.

----------


## čokolada

> Ne znam sto cete novo savjetovati, sto niste na prosloj bobicinoj temi...
> Nije se nista ulovilo... nece ni sada.


Ah, pa sve mislim zašto mi je poznato...jel to ono kad kapitalac mora biti dr.sci. s 2 faksa i 3 hobija?

----------


## sirius

Ako se zadovoljstvo sobom i pozitiva zovu x-faktor, neka tako bude.
Sto se tice definicije kapitalca iskreno ne znam sto podrazumjeva to u ovim ( 40+) godinama. Pretpostavljam da si ti mlada tako da ne mogu reci niti sto to podrazumjeva niti sa 30+.
Ali ono sto ti mogu reci da je moj partner (20+godina) bio u dvadesetim godinama daleko od kapitalca kakvog ga ti opisujes. Blize je bio definiciji debeljuskastog cistaca na kojeg prilicno oholo gledas. Ok, nije bio debeljuskast tada, nego premrsav. :Grin:

----------


## Cubana

> Ah, pa sve mislim zašto mi je poznato...jel to ono kad kapitalac mora biti dr.sci. s 2 faksa i 3 hobija?


Tako nekako  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Sirius,i moj je bio zgoljavi geek/nerd kad sam ga upoznala  :Laughing: 

Mene ljuti to povlacenje fizickog izgleda za privlacenje muskaraca. Kao,moras izgledati xy i biti wow, tek onda ide veza. To mi je djetinjasto.

----------


## Argente

Ja ne mislim da bi se trebala zadovoljiti s nečim što je debelo ispod  njenih kriterija jer je na takve kompromise već pristajala i onda se  osjećala još gore kad bi je i takav jado odbacio. Pa će  opet završit s  bilo kakvim siledžijom jer, eto, ne može naći ništa bolje.
Što se njenog izgleda tiče, pa 15 kila viška nije presudno, ali sigurno si ne smanjuješ šanse da te netko zamijeti ako dobro izgledaš, dobro se središ i dobro si raspoložen...

A  vjerojatno ima iskrivljenu viziju o tome kako su svi u vezama sretni i  bez problema, to je rekla bih pa uobičajena vizija ljudi koji su dugo  single ne svojom voljom. Pa možemo reći da većina nas nemamo x-factor ni  kapitalca, ali isto većina nas nema doma "debeljuškastog čistača". Tako  da ne mislim da je bobicablue posebno ohola ako je i dala šansu  takvome, kontam da je samo politički nekorektno to reći.

Sad nije bitno da li je riječ o bobiciblue ili nekoj drugoj ženi koja ovo čita i ima sličan problem.

----------


## sirius

Uopce ne mislim da bi ona trebala smanjiti kriterije.
Mislim da bi ih trebala povecati.
I kod sebe i kod potencijalnog kandidata.
Samo prave kriterije treba povecati.

----------


## Jelena

Meni je traženje partnera na mrežama potpuno nezamislivo. Iako znam da nekima uspije.

I slažem se s većinom napisanog - prvo sama sa sobom riješiti, jer i dr.sc. s 3 hobija ima hrpu mana. Isto mislim da treba izaći iz kuće, maknut se od računala.

----------


## mitovski

> Uopce ne mislim da bi ona trebala smanjiti kriterije.
> Mislim da bi ih trebala povecati.
> I kod sebe i kod potencijalnog kandidata.
> Samo prave kriterije treba povecati.


x

----------


## mitovski

> Što se njenog izgleda tiče, pa 15 kila viška nije presudno, ali sigurno si ne smanjuješ šanse da te netko zamijeti ako dobro izgledaš, dobro se središ i dobro si raspoložen...


Ja da nisam imala nekoliko kila viška mene moj vjerojatno ne bi ni zamjetio...on je od onih bolje da ljulja nego da žulja. Kad me odveo doma u selo predstaviti  :Laughing: rekli su mi točno smo znali da ćeš takva biti  :Grin:

----------


## mitovski

Htjedoh reći još ovo. Upoznala sam MM-a jedno ljeto na jednom našem otoku, iz vrlo skromne obitelji, obrazovanje srednje strukovne škole, koji se u tom trenutku bavio stočarstvom.
Nikada prije a ni kasnije me nitko nije tako osvojio intelektom, moralom, dobrotom, vrijednošću i ostalim ( to da bih ga nekad a i on mene utopio u žlici vode je druga priča  :Grin: ). Često onaj netko s kim možemo graditi život bude na najneočekivanijim mjestima i kad ga najmanje očekujemo.

----------


## sirius

> Htjedoh reći još ovo. Upoznala sam MM-a jedno ljeto na jednom našem otoku, iz vrlo skromne obitelji, obrazovanje srednje strukovne škole, koji se u tom trenutku bavio stočarstvom.
> Nikada prije a ni kasnije me nitko nije tako osvojio intelektom, moralom, dobrotom, vrijednošću i ostalim ( to da bih ga nekad a i on mene utopio u žlici vode je druga priča ). Često onaj netko s kim možemo graditi život bude na najneočekivanijim mjestima i kad ga najmanje očekujemo.


Da, ali kljuc uspjeha je u tome da si otvorenog srca i uma za prave vrijednosti. I da vidis pravi potencijal.
Nisam sigurna da se to moze ako ti nemas te vrijednosti takav sustav  vrednovanja ljudi.

----------


## Jelena

> Da, ali kljuc uspjeha je u tome da si otvorenog srca i uma za prave vrijednosti. I da vidis pravi potencijal.
> Nisam sigurna da se to moze ako ti nemas te vrijednosti takav sustav  vrednovanja ljudi.


Lijepo!  :Heart:

----------


## Argente

Bobice, nije ti ovaj forum baš idealno mjesto za naći savjet nekog tko je u istim cipelama kao i ti - ovo je roditeljski forum i većina roditelja ovjde je u braku. Ja sam jedna od rijetkih koja se našla na tvom mjestu u tvojim godinama i situaciji, no čak je i meni lako palamuditi o okretanju sebi, djetetu i hobijima i kako izgled nije presudan i kako ništa ne ide na silu itd. jer sam se brzo snašla, ali realnost je ta da se nije ugodno obreti na tržištu s 4 banke i sićušnim djetetom. 

Ali sjećam se iz davnih dana kakav je jadan feeling si single, a ne želiš biti (i nasuprot tome, kako je super feeling kad si single svojom voljom, ali to sad nije tema), i kad si uvjerena da nikad nikog normalnog nećeš nać jer tebe žele samo svežderi i očajnici, istovremeno svjesna da si i ti sama očajnica pa je to zatvoreni krug...da li se još netko od vas toga sjeća?

Ja zaista nisam duhovni tip ali tu moram 100% potvrditi onu "kako zračiš tako i privlačiš" jer svaki put kad bih nakon nekog ljubavnom brodoloma izronila iz očaja i počela uživati u single statusu, brzo bi mi se netko nakačio...i onda Jovo nanovo  :lool: 

Što konstruktivno poručiti, pa još jednom, zatrpaj se pozitivnim obavezama, valjda imaš neki interes; ako nemaš, probaj sport, muziku, planinarenje, ples, jezik, grnčariju, slikanje, pisanje, već ćeš naći nešto što će ti se svidjeti. A kad je dan ispunjen dan, u njemu nema toliko mjesta za očaj, i tako prođe dan po dan, očaj izblijedi i ustupi mjesto novim iskustvima i ljudima...

----------


## bobicablue

Bog vas blagoslovio, dragi ljudi! Moram reći, da mi je od prije par sati nestao taj osjećaj. Ne znam jeste li mi vi pomogli ili se netko pomolio za mene, ali se osjećam daleko bolje. Zbilja vam iz dubine srca zahvaljujem! Dok sam šetala s bebom sam vrtila neke od vaših savjeta i stala se osjećati sve bolje i bolje! Prije sam se šetala kao da nisam u svojem tijelu, nego bi stalno se okretala oko sebe da vidim da li me neki tip gleda i mogu li s njim uspostaviti neki kontakt, ali mislim da sam ovo prvi puta otkad se dijete rodilo se šetala opušteno, mirno, u svom tijelu i kao da sam to ja, a ne kao da sam ja u nečijem pogledu ako mi uputi ili ne znam čemu. Ne znam šta je utjecalo, ali nešto mi je definitivno pomoglo! 
Mislim da mi je pomoglo i ono što su mi neki rekli da mislim da sam bolja od nekih drugih. To je rezultiralo non stop nekom napetošću u meni i kao da se moram ponašati ne znam kak s ljudima ( neopušteno i u grču), a opet ne bi ništa dobila, pa bi samo energiju tratila uzalud cijelo vrijeme. Kad bi se mogla tak opustiti uvijek i živjeti tako, stvarno bi mi život bio bolji. 

Možda mi je pomogla i neka pozitiva ili shvaćanje od nekih od vas ovdje. Ugl. sam se napokon osjećala kao individua vrijedna na svoj način i da imam pravo imati neki ponos, a ne stalno hodati okolo kao hrpa jada jer - nemam muškarca jbt. Kao da su alfa i omega svijeta. 

Hvalaaaaaaa

----------


## čokolada

Sad će Sirius definirati cjenik   :psiholog:  .

----------


## Kaae

> Sad će Sirius definirati cjenik   .


 :lool:

----------


## bobicablue

> Sad će Sirius definirati cjenik   .


Ma, nije samo do Sirius! Dobila sam neke dobre savjete na forumu! A to je da ne budem tak očajna hehehe. Da to tipovi osjete, pa normalno da ili bježe ili završim s budaletinama.. 
Taj očaj je valjda bio nesvjestan i aktivirao se bio u dosta situacija, da nisam bila svjesna ali su drugi bili, jer nemreš danas ljude varat i svi su vrlo prepredeni i lukavi i lako čitaju druge. 

Ali sad mi je jasno da više ne mogu takva biti i da moram naći u sebi poštovanje i vrijednost i osloniti se prvenstveno na sebe i biti čvrsta i dobra majka djetetu. Takva sam bila do sad, a onda me nešto puklo opet nakon par mjeseci, pa sam opet išla bezveze tražiti nekog tipa, pa sam se opet uvjerila da ništa od toga i da mogu samo opet imati loša iskustva i ništa drugo.. 

Do prije par dana me tipovi uopće nisu zanimali i onda sam na svoju žalost dala priliku tom debelom i baš sam se trudila u razgovoru i objašnjavala mu hrpu toga, što žene vole i o romantici i mislila sam da pošto je i iz Bosne, da možda neće biti tolko prepotentan, ali brus! Nakon što smo završili razgovor me odj... Mada je razgovor bio jako simpatičan i ugodan, ali valjda njemu nije tko zna.. Tip radi u Njemačkoj i možda čak ni nije toliko naivni, slatki, veseljko kako sam ga ja zamislila. 

Iluzije nas ubiju! Uglavnom mi se nakon njega opet aktivirala ta neka želja za tipom. Do prije njega nisam ni pomislila na tipove, jer mi dijete uzme cijeli dan vremena i žao mi je kad ju zapostavljam, a sad sam opet krenula s tim nekim svojim željama, koje su se aktivirale punom snagom, ali nevermind polagano me prolazi i mislim da ću opet biti posvećena samo djetetu i zaboraviti na muškarce. Od njih nikakva korist, što se mene tiče. SAmo problemi i bol i patnja! 
S njima trebam samo prijateljski i eto.. Ne treba ih mrziti jer su takvi i ne mogu mi pružiti što trebam..

----------


## bobicablue

Uglavnom, dobro ste rekle. Muškarci se ne "traže".  On dođe, kad si zadovoljna i živiš punim plućima. Onda se neki prikači, jer većina voli vesele ljude i žene i to u njima izaziva ovisnost kao drogu, a i većina je slabića da bi mogla riješavati moje probleme. Dijete je još malo i ovisno, pa bi to većini i smetalo, a kad bude veća i ne baš toliko ovisna, onda će možda neki ući. Ovako su većina sebična, pa bi im smetalo da ne mogu pružiti svo vrijeme njima, već djetetu. A i kad bi krenula s nekim, vjerojatno bi mi dijete jadno stradalo ni krivo, ni dužno i bilo zapostavljeno, jer cijeli dan nešto radim s njom, od kašica, do šetnja, do igara.. Evo i sad kad sam opet počela po forumima i portalima, ju već zapostavljam a kamoli da imam tipa! Ali ne znam što mi je bilo. Debeljko me uvukao u svoj vrtlog emocija i romantike.  :Sad:  

I nije da gledam s visoka na debele ljude, već gledam na visoka na tog debeljka, jer je takav! Fućkaš izgled. Da ima 200 kila i da je topla i emotivna osoba bi ga nosila kao malo vode na dlanu, ali imam karmu upoznavanja samo bezdušnih hladnih muških govana.. Ne bi rekla da sam sama to i da se samo isti privlače, već bi taman rekla da se privlače razlike. Govno privuče žrtvu i tak.. Žrtva počne s godinama uživati u svojem žrtvovanju i da ju netko maltretira, pa to opet traži u drugima, pa kad vidi da je neko emocionalno nedostupno govno i ne voli ju, to bude prava droga za žrtvu, jer na drugo i nije navikla.
Znam da bi tu trebale godine psihoterapije, ali nemam vremena i nemam tak dobrog psihića! Pa ću morati sama izaći iz tih svojih vrtloga emocija i emocionalnih problema i opet se spustiti na zemlju, a ne sanjati debeljkoviće kako mi nose orhideje i zovu u Pariz. ( što sam budala išla podučavati tog majmuna, na što žene padaju).. Ali zaboli njega k... za to. Mogu bit sretna ako me neki jednom pozove i na burek, a ne da sanjam orhideje i Pariz!

----------


## bobicablue

A i mislim da znam zašto mene muškarci ne vole. Zato jer sam preemotivna osoba i u toj svojoj emotivnosti isto tražim nekoga tko je jednako emotivan i tko će mi pružiti mnogo, kao i ja njemu, a to muškarce jako odbija i ne vole takve ženske. Vole više one tuplje i koje se toliko duboko ne predaju kao ja. Moj bivši muž je bio jedini koji se "predavao" i kojeg to nije plašilo, ali samo u nekim trenucima, a druge bi bježao kad bi počela moja neka očekivanja, da se zaposli i bude normalan. teško da ću ikad naći toliko emotivnog muškarca. Mogu ja naći muškarca vjerojatno, ali ni blizu toliko emotivnog ko ja!

----------


## sirius

Ne razumijem sto ti tocni mislis pod emotivnost? :Confused: 
Ja bih pobjeglaa glavom bez obzira da mi netko koga sam tek upoznala nudi brda i doline , te mi potpuno se predaje na prvom spoju.
Trazila bih zabranu prilaska i pobjegla na Island.

----------


## bobicablue

I ja bježim od takvih, da. Za mene je emotivnost bio taj razgovor s tim debeljkom. Gdje smo govorili o svojim snovima, željama, povjeravali se jedan drugom.. Mislila sam da je - to to. Zapravo, više mi je godilo to poštovanje i da me ne sili na nešto.. Ali mogu bla bla još tisuću puta o tome. Iz nekog razloga ništa od toga. Puno sam starija,iz druge zemlje je i bok. Možda uđe nekad neki asocijalni, geek za po doma u moj život.

----------


## sirius

Ne razumijem kakve veze godine imaju bilo sa cim?!
Sto znaci puno starija?
Realnije je da je debeljko bio neciji usamljeni muz na koji krati vrijeme na privremenom radu u inozemstvu.

----------


## čokolada

Ako smijem sugerirati za ta virtualna druženja - što kraće istresati dušu po ekranu, odmah organizirati vrlo neobaveznu kavu. Puno ćeš vremena uštedjeti, a bit ćeš među ljudima.

----------


## Peterlin

> Sirius,i moj je bio zgoljavi geek/nerd kad sam ga upoznala 
> 
> Mene ljuti to povlacenje fizickog izgleda za privlacenje muskaraca. Kao,moras izgledati xy i biti wow, tek onda ide veza. To mi je djetinjasto.


X, isto vrijedi i za mog..... Niti sam ja cura s naslovnice, niti je mm izronio iz Bachelor serije. Obični smo ljudi sa dobrim stranama i manama i pašemo si. Mišljenje okoline nam nikad nije bilo važno.

----------


## bobicablue

Ljudi! Odlučila sam da ću se opet vratiti u moje svakodnevno izvršavanje obaveza oko djeteta, jer ona ne prihvaća da već krenem na posao, mada bi mi na poslu prošle te boljke prevelike samoće u stanu, samo ja i beba. Premala je i previše ovisna o cici i cicat će do godine i pol barem. 
Htjeli su me primiti na čak dva radna mjesta i htjela sam tako skrbiti za nas dvije, pošto nema oca koji radi i brine, ali ona kad dođe kod mojih ne jede ništa i jedva ju navedem da pojede bilo što osim cice, tako da mi nije da krene u vrtić. Počela je odnedavno hodati, ali to je par koračića, još ne priča.. 

Uglavnom sam odlučila da prestanem s tim nekim veeeeeeeeeelikim i smješnim emocijama naspram drugih ljudi i pogotovo tog nekog "pravog" iz moje mašte jer stalno ispadam samo smješna, a otkantaju me u roku keks. Sve mi se čini da ljudi danas ne vole ljude poput mene s ogromnim emocijama i koji na život gledaju kao na Casablancu haha. ili Titanic hahaha. 

Ja sam prevelika romantičarka i znam osjetiti nakon što mi netko pruži vrlo malo pažnje ili nečega, jako puno, ali to mi se čini ne prolazi danas baš. 
Prošli tjedan mi je neki lik upao s istim takvim ponašanjem i stao me obasipati ogromnom pažnjom, a tada sam bila još cool i maknula se od njega jer me plašio. I sad kao da me zarazio s tim. Uglavnom, taj mali debeljko mi se svidio, ali kad se sjetim razgovora, sve romantične pričice u njemu sam ja povlačila i jako dominirala u razgovoru i on je rekao par puta da je romantičan i da bi u Pariz s odabranicom i poslao mi je neku pjesmicu irekao da će njegovu odabranicu tretirati kao kraljicu, pa sam ja zamislila sebi čuda s njim. Možda će i tako biti, ne znam, ali je čudno da je s 30 tip stalno single i nikad nema curu. To očito isto vjerojatno govori o njemu, da nije neki od akcije i truda, kako bi jedan tip trebao biti u osvajanju. Pa neću ja na njega navaljivati, šta je to onda? 
Ali muški rakovi su inače jako čudni po meni.Nikad mi nije ni s jednim išlo. jednostavno nemaju dovoljjno muškosti u sebi..

----------


## sirius

Eto ga, prvo nemaju dosta emocija, a onda nemaju dovoljno muskosti. 
Nikad dobro.
Ovi sa puno emocija i pravom muskosti mozes naci u knjiznici.
Ne za pultom.
Na polici.

----------


## bobicablue

Meni ako će ikada ići s nekim, to će biti neki uporniji, pun topline i muževniji koji ne bježi instant ili da očekuje od mene da trčim za njim! I neki mršaviji,koji mi se više sviđaju od debelih! Debeli su na žalost često puni kompleksa. Pa vidim i po sebi s ovih 15 kila viška da se ne osjećam nešto u svom tijelu i nezadovoljna sam jer mi ništa dobro ne stoji. Ok, ako se baš jako sriktam i stavim steznik mogu još i proći, ali je to artificial. Uglavnom, moj život nije ni Titanic, a ni Casablanca, već više neki običan život, gdje se možda nekome svidim, a nekome ni pod razno. Svatko ima svoj ukus. Vjerojatno nisam tak ružna da se apsolutno nikad nikome ne sviđam, a ni toliko divna i krasna da se svima ili femme fatale. Tako da na tom polju nemam šta forsati.

Bilo bi mi bolje kak sam već rekla, ponašatii se prirodno i obično i ne trošiti energiju na to uopće.. Ali to je teško među ovim ženskicama kojih je većina umjetna i ne vidim nikakvu prirodnost u njima. pa ih valjda samo kopiram! Uglavnom, dao Bog da bude bolje i da prihvatim jednom samu sebe takvu kakva jesam, pa imala ili nemala muškarca da barem uživam u svojoj koži i živim prirodno. Tak je bilo nekad u Jugi, a danas moramo sve biti Seven of Nine ( Zvjezdane staze)..

----------


## spajalica

bobica a da ti malo porazgovaras s nekim psihologom o svojim vidjenjima zivota, ljudi, a i muskaraca?
mozda ti pomogne.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ne vjerujem inače u horoskope ali samo se moram osvrnuti na ovu procjenu da rakovi nemaju dovoljno muškosti, pa eto ja sam u braku s jednim rakom već 13 godine i ne bih se složila uopće. Što uopće znači da nije dovoljno muško?

----------


## bobicablue

> bobica a da ti malo porazgovaras s nekim psihologom o svojim vidjenjima zivota, ljudi, a i muskaraca?
> mozda ti pomogne.


Ne bu mi psiholog našao frajera! Da osjećam potrebu ići psihologu, išla bi, ali to je tamo samo prelijevanje iz šupljeg u prazno. Ti nikad nisi imala konfuzne faze u životu? Ok, znam, znam, vjerojatno si imala s 16, a ne ko ja s 39, ali ima nas i vakvih koji s tolko godina se zateknemo u brodolomima života pa se pitamo sami u sebi što smo toliko pogriješili i zgriješili i zašto smo toliko loši, da moramo proživljavati takve situacije! Išla sam ja kod psihologice u BABe i svaka joj čast, ali oni ne mogu pomoći ne znam kolko. Čovjek treba sam nadoći, samom sebi.

----------


## spajalica

ne kazem da ce ti psiholog naci partnera. kazem da ti pomogne samo u pogledima na zivot.
jer ovo sto ovdje iznosis ne znam ni opisati.
pricala sam s covjekom pa sam se vidjela s njim u vezi i u parizu. vise mi se nije javio i debel je i jadan je. 
mislim da sad hocu muskarca i hocu ga odmah. a nema ga na trzistu je nesto sto je po meni hirovito. i taj mora ispunjavati niz tvojih kriterija. 
i rijec trziste mi je cudna, al ok pod navodincima je pa kao moze proci.
dobila si dijete. jer si to isto tako htjeal odmah i sad. nije ti bilo bitno kako ces do njega. sad imas dijete, al to ipak nije ostvarenje tvojih snova. 
dijete od godinu dana zahtjeva puno paznje. i kazes da imas vremena, imas snagu. pa posveti mu se.

----------


## bobicablue

A i s druge strane, vidim da većina vas tu ima muškarce koji su im oslonac u životu, tako da se baš i ne možete poistovjetiti s mojom situacijom! Kad je netko apsolutno sam a brine se za dijete od godine dana! Ja nemam nikakav ni oslonac, ni podršku u životu. Roditelji mi pomognu, ali psihološki mi nimalo ne pomažu, čak više odmažu.. Ali nekako sam do sad gurala i ne znam koji mi se fuck opet desio, da sam sad opet sva konfuzna. KOji mi je vrag trebalo to dopisivanjje s tim likovima, ne znam! Valjda me to opet smantalo. Vidi se da su muškarci otrovni za mene i da to nije moj par rukava. Ne kužim se s njima, pa Bog. Više se kužim s ženskama, mada me one seksualno ne privlače! Možda su ovo sad neki hormoni, pa bu prestali kak su i došli. Nakon godine dana od poroda možda me love hormoni, kaj ja znam! Teško je nemati nikad s nikim razmijeniti malo te energije privlačnosti, emocija, seksipila itd.. A nisam osoba koja flertuje uokolo s tipovima. Jednostavno nisam neki ljubitelj muškaraca i ne volim ih i do vraga sve! Vjerojatno da ih više volim bi bila umiljata i prelazila preko svega nekom tipu da budem s njim,a  pošto ih ne volim ne prelazim nikome preko ničega. Ali bar da nađem nekog frenda bi bilo dobro, kad bi mogla. Ali su oni presebični da budu frendovi ženi s djetetom. Osim ako nemaju neku korist od tebe. Jel ima negdje za platiti muški prijatelj? haha. Kko moj bivši prije, ali da je kulturan, fin i dobar?

----------


## bobicablue

> ne kazem da ce ti psiholog naci partnera. kazem da ti pomogne samo u pogledima na zivot.
> jer ovo sto ovdje iznosis ne znam ni opisati.
> pricala sam s covjekom pa sam se vidjela s njim u vezi i u parizu. vise mi se nije javio i debel je i jadan je. 
> mislim da sad hocu muskarca i hocu ga odmah. a nema ga na trzistu je nesto sto je po meni hirovito. i taj mora ispunjavati niz tvojih kriterija. 
> i rijec trziste mi je cudna, al ok pod navodincima je pa kao moze proci.
> dobila si dijete. jer si to isto tako htjeal odmah i sad. nije ti bilo bitno kako ces do njega. sad imas dijete, al to ipak nije ostvarenje tvojih snova. 
> dijete od godinu dana zahtjeva puno paznje. i kazes da imas vremena, imas snagu. pa posveti mu se.


šta je tebi? dobila sam dijete odmah i sad? ja imam skoro 40 godina, kad bi dobila dijete da nisam sad? osim toga tražila sam deset godina nekog ok tipa s kojim mogu imati dijete i presretna sam što sam dobila dijete, makar i s njim! jer je predivno i savršeno! tebi je loše dobiti dijete, ako nemaš savršenu osobu? onda si ti za mene čudna! moje dijete je moje ogromno bogatstvo i sve na svijetu i to bi mi inače jedan muškarac rekao da mu je dijete teret, ali me čudi od žene da to veli! Valjda ne kužiš moju situacijju i ne možeš se poistovjetiti.. ti si valjda dobila savršenog tipa nekak s nečim, pa onda dijete, a ja tu velim da NISAM mogla takve naći ni pod razno i da mi ne ide, a da mi je 4 banke! nije samo zato, nego sam užasno htjela dijete i hvala Bogu i svim nebesima ga dobila, najveću vrijednost. Strana su mi ovakva razmišljanja, da prvo muški pa dijete ako ne dobiješ idealnog muškog - NE. Zato sam i ja ovakva sjebana, jer većina ženskih gleda na muške ko na Boga! a oni to znaju itekako i zato se preseravaju

----------


## bobicablue

sad sam se sjetila!!! za dva mjeseca kad prođu gripe ću pokušati s jednim poslom koji bi uključivao i moje dijete pa ćemo vidjeti kak to ide. Barem ću se osjećati korisnije i biti malo više u društvu i nešto si zaraditi. Ako to krene uopće! Valjda me uništava ovo da stalno sjedim doma sama s bebom, počeo mi pucat film.. Moji roditelji baš ne mogu često čuvat dijete, tak da...

----------


## Cubana

Nisam shvatila, a zašto ne radiš?

----------


## Lili75

> šta je tebi? dobila sam dijete odmah i sad? ja imam skoro 40 godina, kad bi dobila dijete da nisam sad? osim toga tražila sam deset godina nekog ok tipa s kojim mogu imati dijete i presretna sam što sam dobila dijete, makar i s njim! jer je predivno i savršeno! tebi je loše dobiti dijete, ako nemaš savršenu osobu? onda si ti za mene čudna! moje dijete je moje ogromno bogatstvo i sve na svijetu i to bi mi inače jedan muškarac rekao da mu je dijete teret, ali me čudi od žene da to veli! Valjda ne kužiš moju situacijju i ne možeš se poistovjetiti.. ti si valjda dobila savršenog tipa nekak s nečim, pa onda dijete, a ja tu velim da NISAM mogla takve naći ni pod razno i da mi ne ide, a da mi je 4 banke! nije samo zato, nego sam užasno htjela dijete i hvala Bogu i svim nebesima ga dobila, najveću vrijednost. Strana su mi ovakva razmišljanja, da prvo muški pa dijete ako ne dobiješ idealnog muškog - NE. Zato sam i ja ovakva sjebana, jer većina ženskih gleda na muške ko na Boga! a oni to znaju itekako i zato se preseravaju


prenabrijana si, pokušavaju ti curke pomoći.

----------


## zutaminuta

> Tak je bilo nekad u Jugi, a danas moramo sve biti Seven of Nine ( Zvjezdane staze)..


Pa sad: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qFp82QcJFQ

----------


## sirius

> Pa sad: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qFp82QcJFQ


 :Idea:

----------


## Peterlin

> prenabrijana si, pokušavaju ti curke pomoći.


Uzalud vam trud, svirači...

Imala je bobica takvih tema i ranije.

----------


## mitovski

Da nema 180+ postova ja bih rekla da je ovo trolanje, a nisam sigurna da i njie, jako uporno trolanje.

----------


## palčica

Nema nijednog tipa koji te može u bilo kojem smislu spasiti, ali gle čuda, imaš sebe. Govorim iz istih cipela. Zaposli se, daj dijete u vrtić, obje ćete biti zadovoljnije i posloženije, nadam se. Počet će jesti, sjest će sve na svoje mjesto. Ne traži izgovore jer ćeš ih uvijek naći. Nećeš imati vremena negativno razmišljati i čekati bilo koga. Poslije posla i vrtića imat ćete vremena kvalitetno ga provesti zajedno. Ako zavrneš rukave možeš bez ičije pomoći skrbiti o vama, financijski, emocijonalno, na sve načine. Počni brinuti o sebi, posloži svoje uzburkane emocije, istinski se pobrini o sebi, a pod to ne podrazumijevam da si odeš kupiti majicu i šminku. Daj si puno, puno vremena jer je to jedini ispravan način nakon propalog i emotivno iscrpljujućeg odnosa. I onda kad se posložiš, kad već budeš vraški uživala u svojoj samoći i snazi pojavit će se već netko, kad već za nekim čezneš. Tada ćeš privlačiti slične sebi. Sretno!

----------


## Cocolina

> Ljudi! Odlučila sam da ću se opet vratiti u moje svakodnevno izvršavanje obaveza oko djeteta, jer ona ne prihvaća da već krenem na posao, mada bi mi na poslu prošle te boljke prevelike samoće u stanu, samo ja i beba. Premala je i previše ovisna o cici i cicat će do godine i pol barem. 
> Htjeli su me primiti na čak dva radna mjesta i htjela sam tako skrbiti za nas dvije, pošto nema oca koji radi i brine, ali ona kad dođe kod mojih ne jede ništa i jedva ju navedem da pojede bilo što osim cice, tako da mi nije da krene u vrtić. Počela je odnedavno hodati, ali to je par koračića, još ne priča.. 
> 
> Uglavnom sam odlučila da prestanem s tim nekim veeeeeeeeeelikim i smješnim emocijama naspram drugih ljudi i pogotovo tog nekog "pravog" iz moje mašte jer stalno ispadam samo smješna, a otkantaju me u roku keks. Sve mi se čini da ljudi danas ne vole ljude poput mene s ogromnim emocijama i koji na život gledaju kao na Casablancu haha. ili Titanic hahaha. 
> 
> Ja sam prevelika romantičarka i znam osjetiti nakon što mi netko pruži vrlo malo pažnje ili nečega, jako puno, ali to mi se čini ne prolazi danas baš. 
> Prošli tjedan mi je neki lik upao s istim takvim ponašanjem i stao me obasipati ogromnom pažnjom, a tada sam bila još cool i maknula se od njega jer me plašio. I sad kao da me zarazio s tim. Uglavnom, taj mali debeljko mi se svidio, ali kad se sjetim razgovora, sve romantične pričice u njemu sam ja povlačila i jako dominirala u razgovoru i on je rekao par puta da je romantičan i da bi u Pariz s odabranicom i poslao mi je neku pjesmicu irekao da će njegovu odabranicu tretirati kao kraljicu, pa sam ja zamislila sebi čuda s njim. Možda će i tako biti, ne znam, ali je čudno da je s 30 tip stalno single i nikad nema curu. To očito isto vjerojatno govori o njemu, da nije neki od akcije i truda, kako bi jedan tip trebao biti u osvajanju. Pa neću ja na njega navaljivati, šta je to onda? 
> Ali muški rakovi su inače jako čudni po meni.Nikad mi nije ni s jednim išlo. jednostavno nemaju dovoljjno muškosti u sebi..


Oprosti, da li si ti na nekim lijekovima?
Jer ovo što pišeš je malo scary!

----------


## Evelina

ljupka, da si toliko uporna u bilo čemu drugom konstruktivnom u svom životu, osim vrćenja ukrug po forumima i svojim plitkim zaključcima, gdje bi ti kraj bio.

Ali, veseli me vidjeti te opet.  :Grin:

----------


## Ginger

di je Trina?
da kaze koju mudru onako kako samo ona to zna  :Grin:

----------


## Lili75

> di je Trina?
> da kaze koju mudru onako kako samo ona to zna


 :Grin:  

*Trinaaa* javi seeee!

----------


## čokolada

Dok ne dođe Trina, evo prigodne FB mudrosti:

"Ako osjetiš da je muškarac lud za tobom, 
budi sigurna da je lud i bez tebe."

----------


## Barbi

Ja sam pročitala ovaj topic i u nekoliko navrata krenula nešto napisati pa odustala.
Zapravo bi rado otvorila drugi filozofski topic jer nema smisla svoja razmišljanja pisati na ovom, savjeta koji bi pomogli začetnici ovog topica nemam.

----------


## sirius

> Dok ne dođe Trina, evo prigodne FB mudrosti:
> 
> "Ako osjetiš da je muškarac lud za tobom, 
> budi sigurna da je lud i bez tebe."


Pretpostavljam da isto vrijedi i za zenu. :Grin:

----------


## sirius

> Ja sam pročitala ovaj topic i u nekoliko navrata krenula nešto napisati pa odustala.
> Zapravo bi rado otvorila drugi filozofski topic jer nema smisla svoja razmišljanja pisati na ovom, savjeta koji bi pomogli začetnici ovog topica nemam.


Pa daj otvori.

----------


## marta

Meni je cijeli topic wooow, al isto ko Barbi, kednostavno nisam u stanju nista napisati.

----------


## Mojca

Ja nisam bila u stanju pročitati više od prvih par postova.... 
Mislim... 
Baš sam nekako postala žalosna čitajući ga... netko traži partnera kao da auto kupuje.  :Sad:  
Dalje nisam imala snage.

----------


## bobicablue

Zgrožena sam sobom, nakon ovih komentara!  :Sad:  Ja bih jaaaaako htjeeeeela da mi se jave single mame, ako ima takvih ovdje?? Mislim da su ovdje svi upareni i da im je ovo što ja pišem sci fi ili im izgleda kao da sam pobjegla iz ludare!

----------


## sirius

Javilo se vise nego nekoliko single mama. Koje su to bile ili jesu trenutno.

----------


## bobicablue

Što me ne čudi, jer smo s drugih planeta. Ovaj planet je muški i muškarci rulaju i ako imaš muškarca onda si prava ženska. A mi koje ga nemamo smo jadne nikakve. Kak neka veli, plitka i tupa moja razhmišljanja o svijetu. 
što se tiče foruma, pojavljujem se na njima stvarno jedino dok sam u krizi, a od subote me tuče opaka kriza. Do tad sam bila ok. 

A sad ću se stvarno maknuti s foruma, jer sam počela zapostavljati dijete i još će doći do nekog zla od toliko koliko mi mozak ništa ne radi. 
Lijepo je dobiti tuđu potporu na forumima, ali ako je nema morati ću i bez nje živjeti!  :Sad:  
Nije meni baš tooooliko loše. Jednostavno imam neke faze, kad mi pukne film. 
Npr. kad me bivši terorizira i tak.. Pa bježim u ove neke svjetove razmišljanja o muškarcima, mada nisam za to spremna pa tu drobim sve i svašta.. Što je nekom možda blesavo, a ne gleda to ko neki roman svijesti, nego misli da sam bedasta i inače! 

Bedasta nisam, ali da me sjebava okolina oko mene i jebeno je nekvalitetna, to da. A ne mogu naći nikog kvalitetnijeg već sto godina! Neku pametnu, ok, dobronamjernu osobu. Htjela sam otići u Njemačku i tamo živjeti. 
Sad ću ispasti još luđa, ali ovi naši ljudi nekak previše bulje u druge i užasno su znatiželjni i sve ih zanima i vole poklapati i uništavati druge, pa bih radje u hladnu Njemačku. 

Zato idem smišljati plan inemojte se osvrtati na mene više. Bum nekako pomogla samoj sebi na neki način. Vidjet ćemo koji! 

Ovo s muškarcima je bila neka blesava faza i bijeg od moje shebane okoline! Vječno iste i nekvalitetne.

----------


## sirius

Zena moze biti bedasta sa i bez muskarca. Nije muskarac ili manjak muskarca taj koji odreduje kolicinu bedastoce.

----------


## bobicablue

Ja velim da imam faze kad pobedastim.. Nisam bedasta stalno! Nekad ko da netko drugi upravlja mojim mozgom, a ne ja!

----------


## bobicablue

Javio se debeli čistač!

----------


## Vrci

Imas kcer? Molim te nemoj da odrasta misleci da ne vrijedi nista bez muskarca. Jer gledajuci tebe to ce nauciti

----------


## bobicablue

rekla sam mu da ću mu platiti avionsku kartu da dođe iz Njemačke u Zg

----------


## Tanči

Tebi fakat treba stručna pomoć.
I to hitno.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## martinaP

> ljupka, da si toliko uporna u bilo čemu drugom konstruktivnom u svom životu, osim vrćenja ukrug po forumima i svojim plitkim zaključcima, gdje bi ti kraj bio.
> 
> Ali, veseli me vidjeti te opet.


 :Laughing:

----------


## Ginger

> Tebi fakat treba stručna pomoć.
> I to hitno.


nije Trina, al je Tanci

----------


## sirius

> rekla sam mu da ću mu platiti avionsku kartu da dođe iz Njemačke u Zg


Nadam se da trolas ili se šališ.

----------


## Tanči

> Nadam se da trolas ili se šališ.


Ma ne šali se.
Ili voli privlačiti pažnju na ovakav način ili joj nisu svi doma.
Kako god da okreneš, treba hitno stručnu pomoć.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Argente

:lool:  ma sprda se 
Ne treba njoj stručna pomoć (OK možda malo da proćaska jer je u teškoj situaciji, ali takva bi pomoć dobro došla polovici nas). Njoj treba frendica s kojom će ovako do besvijesti vrtiti iste teme s istim zaključcima i ne primijeniti nijedan savjet dok joj samo ne sjedne. Mislim, tako isto radimo moja najbolja frendica i ja.

Sad, ako je ovo roman toka svijesti za forum, u redu, ali ako ovako priča i s debelim čistačem, onda mi je jasno gdje je problem. A ni frendica ne može ovako unedogled...ali kad imaš takvu nabrijanu opsesivnu narav, kako se kalmat, vidim tu se predlaže medicina, zdravije da nađe sebi sličnog  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

> Nadam se da trolas ili se šališ.


Da ti se ne desi da ćeš svaki vikend dva morati plaćati karte

----------


## mitovski

Ma dajte molim vas ako ovo nije trolanje ja onda stvarno toplo preporučujem psihološku pomoć i neku terapiju.

----------


## Lili75

> Ja sam pročitala ovaj topic i u nekoliko navrata krenula nešto napisati pa odustala.
> Zapravo bi rado otvorila drugi filozofski topic jer nema smisla svoja razmišljanja pisati na ovom, savjeta koji bi pomogli začetnici ovog topica nemam.


Ajde Barbi ajde  :Smile:

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Kršim forumska pravila jer reklamiram, ali ne mogu odoljeti  :Grin: .

https://ipd-center.eu/predavanje-bru...mislav-kuljis/

----------


## spajalica

BB znamo da je jokic tvoja ljubav, pa cemo ovo pustiti. nije simlesa tvoj tip  :lool:

----------


## Peterlin

> ma sprda se 
> Ne treba njoj stručna pomoć (OK možda malo da proćaska jer je u teškoj situaciji, ali takva bi pomoć dobro došla polovici nas). Njoj treba frendica s kojom će ovako do besvijesti vrtiti iste teme s istim zaključcima i ne primijeniti nijedan savjet dok joj samo ne sjedne. Mislim, tako isto radimo moja najbolja frendica i ja.
> 
> Sad, ako je ovo roman toka svijesti za forum, u redu, ali ako ovako priča i s debelim čistačem, onda mi je jasno gdje je problem. A ni frendica ne može ovako unedogled...ali kad imaš takvu nabrijanu opsesivnu narav, kako se kalmat, vidim tu se predlaže medicina, zdravije da nađe sebi sličnog


Slažem se.

Ali ima nas dosta koje ne bi s prijateljicama raspredale ono što možemo na forumu (pred višemanje nepoznatim i anonimnim facama) tako da razumijem i nju, ali kako si rekla - pokretačica teme mora SAMA doći do zaključka koje savjete će prihvatiti i što će učiniti sa svojim životom. To može tek kad shvati da sreću i zadovoljstvo ne donose drugi, nego da to moraš izboriti sam sebi, bez obzira na način života (samci, jednoroditeljske obitelji, brak, ljubavni trokuti i drugi mnogokuti - svejedno  :Smile:  )

----------


## n.grace

baš razmišljam kako se meni ne bi dalo tražiti nekog novog u toj situaciji i mislim da je dobro da bobica uopće ima volju za tim (koliko god njeni postovi čudno zvučali)

----------


## Tanči

Ne tražio ona muškarca, ni prijateljicu.
Ona traži pažnju.
Na pogrešan način.
Od nas, od anonimnih ljudi po stranicama za “upoznavanje” (čitaj seks)
Nije ona ni prva, ni jedina.
Znam dosta žena koje su tako tražile pažnju.
Na takvim stranicama se “nude” ili zauzeti tipovi koji bi malo umočili sa strane ili mutni tipovi koji nemaju dobre namjere.
Moju dragu prijateljicu ( koja me nije htjela slušati da se kloni toga) su opljačkali.
Isto je bila friško rastavljena i priča ona meni kako je upoznala čovjeka na Smokvi.
On je super, obožava ju, ne smetaju mu njena djeca, oni će živjeti zajedno, seks savršen, lik mlađi i prezgodan...
I nakon par hopa- cupa počeo je izvlačiti lovu od nje i to na najbedastije izgovore.
I ona mu je davala.
Onda je jedan dan došao k njoj njegov frend i pokušao isto.
Tad je polako počela shvaćati da od svemirske ljubavi ne bu niš.
I čim je nešto takvo spomenula ljubljenome, opljačkali su ju.
Kuća je bila nova i luksuzno uređena.
Muž, poduzetnik, joj je ostavio prilikom rastave.
Dok je bila na poslu, provalili su joj u kuću i odnijeli sve što se moglo.
I kožnu garnituru i ugradbene aparate iz kuhinje.
Sve!
Ostali su joj zidovi.
I sramota.
Od sramote nije ni prijavila provalu.
A susjedi su vidjeli njih osam s kamionom i mislili su kako se ona seli pa zato ovi tovare namještaj u kamion.
Eto.
Zato kažem da pokretačica topika treba hitno stručnu pomoć jer i nakon svih naših upisa, ona nekom anonimusu nudi kartu i tko zna kaj sve ne.
Ženo, opameti se dok se ne dogodi neko zlo.
Nije sramota posjetiti psihijatra, psihologa, piti lijekove.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Peterlin

> baš razmišljam kako se meni ne bi dalo tražiti nekog novog u toj situaciji i mislim da je dobro da bobica uopće ima volju za tim (koliko god njeni postovi čudno zvučali)


Eh, to ti je batina s dva kraja.

Kao osoba koja je našla pravoga tek u 37. godini, mogu samo reći da onaj pravi nije niti jedan dok nisi u miru sama sa sobom i dok od te osobe očekuješ da riješi tvoje probleme i kvalitetu života. Tek kad se sama pobrine za sebe i bude zadovoljna sama sa sobom, ušetat će onaj pravi i sve će biti dobro.

Inače, ima ljudi koji do kraja života ne uspiju u toj potrazi upravo zato jer očajnički traže sreću izvan sebe, umjesto da se okrenu sebi i svojoj djeci.

----------


## Kaae

Joj, neki direktno zapostavljaju djecu zbog foruma, a ja indirektno - trenutno sam zapostavila posao da bih procitala propusteno, a onda cu morati zapustiti djecu da nadoknadim propusten posao.  :lool:

----------


## Lili75

:lool:

----------


## Tashunica

joj ja sam još u šoku od jučer nakon svega ovog, a i moram priznat da sam valjda iz neke druge stratosfere.

bobice nemoj tražit, ako se treba desit, desit će se i kad budeš imala 60 godina.
posveti se djetetu, sebi i poslu, okani se raznih chatova sa nepoznatim muškarcima,
jedno je milijardu posto sigurno, na takvim mjestima nećeš naći muškarca za sebe.

nisam single, ali sam sigurna da sam na tvom mjestu drugačije bih posložila prioritete i život.
zrelost dolazi s godinama pa mi je malo teško povjerovati da si blizu 40, ja bih ti dala 25 u vrh glave.

----------


## Barbi

Malo me satrlo na poslu ovih dana pa nisam stigla ništa, otvoriti ću topic čim me inspiracija posluži, časna pionirska.  :Grin: 
U puno riječi otvaračice ovog topica i puno burnih emocija koje je istresla iz sebe neke sam prepoznala i vratile su me kroz vrijeme desetak godina unatrag u doba raspada mog braka.
Dobro se sjećam kako sam tada svuda oko sebe vidjela samo sretne obitelji koje zajedno šetaju, zagrljene roditelje i nasmijanu djecu i osjećala sam se kao jedina single mama u svemiru. Činilo mi se da su baš svi uspjeli naći nekog s kim im je lijepo i s kim se šetaju držeći se za ruke i imaju djecu ili nemaju, svejedno, ali nisu krivo procijenili kao ja i nisu sve razj..... kao ja i tu sad ide red samosažalijevanja pa red uvjeravanja same sebe da sam ja jaka cura i da ja to sve mogu, pa opet red ljubomornog gledanja parova i sretnih obitelji.
No naravno, vrijeme prođe, uzburkane emocije splasnu, život ide dalje i u jednom trenutku kao da izroniš iz bunara i vidiš stvari realno. I samce i rastavljene i ostavljene i one u lošim vezama i brakovima. I shvatiš da si dobro. 

Jedini moj savjet je da pustiš malo vremenu da prođe i da više gledaš oko sebe, ne da spaziš neku dobru lovinu  :Razz:  nego da doživiš taj dodir s realnošću svijeta oko nas. Nakon toga je sve nekako lakše.

----------


## Lili75

Nisam bila u toj situaciji, ali mogu potpuno razumjet da friško rastavljena samohrana majka uočava oko sebe happy obitelji s veselom dječicom.
To mi je posve zamislivo.

----------


## zutaminuta

> mogu potpuno razumjet


Ili da ženi godinu nakon poroda libido luđački proradi i treba nešto kresnuti.

----------


## Lili75

> Ili da ženi godinu nakon poroda libido luđački proradi i treba nešto kresnuti.


To čak manje kužim  :lool:  al kažem nisam bila u situaciji da sam bez muškog a s djetetom.

----------


## Tanči

> Nisam bila u toj situaciji, ali mogu potpuno razumjet da friško rastavljena samohrana majka uočava oko sebe happy obitelji s veselom dječicom.
> To mi je posve zamislivo.


Ma da,
tako sam se ja osjećala kad nisam mogla zadržati trudnoću.
Nakon petog pobačaja sam se raspala.
Kad god bih vidjela trudnicu ili odjeću za bebe i sl. plakala bih ko luda i mislila si kako sam jedino ja nesposobna roditi.
Jednom, muž i ja na Velesajmu gledamo namještaj. Tražili smo kuhinju.
I ja naletim na kinderbet.
Ajoj.
Ja sam se tako rasplakala, ridala, objesila se preko tog krevetića...
A muž, jadan , ne zna što sa mnom.
Ljudi gledaju, ja urlam, on me pokušava smiriti i odvući od kinderbeta... užas.
Mogu si samo misliti kako je to izgledalo.

----------


## Lili75

Tanči zato si danas presretna što imaš svoju A. :Heart: 

I ja se sjećam kad nisam mogla zatrudnit da su mi znale bit suze u očima kad vidim trudnicu ili mame s bebama.

----------


## bobicablue

Sad sam napokon sve pročitala i mogu reći - svaka čast! Većinom ste me jako dobro skužili i prokužili. 
Nije mi se svidjelo jedino ono oko stručne pomoći koja mi je potrebna, ali mi je bila zanimljiva priča o tome kako ju je muškarac orobio i šokirala me. Užasno zanimljiva. I ovo da sam previše usredotočena na sretne parove.. To je sve istina i super ste skužile! 
Ono da ću mu platiti kartu je bila šala. Tip je brzo pokazao svoje pravo lice i otkantala sam to. 

Stalno se pitam gdje sam pogriješila da sam ostala sama u životu, ali su ljudi oko mene odurno nekvalitetni kvragu.. Što da radim?? Otkantati ih ili trpiti nekvalitetu?? 

jasno mi je da me neće NITKO I NIJEDAN MUŠKARAC spasiti. Da sam jedino ja ta koja mogu spasiti samu sebe i moje dijete. 

A sve bi to bilo vrlo lako da bivši muž i njegovi ne vrše i dalje na mene svoju agresiju.. Onda bi bila samo ja sama s djetetom i lako krenula dalje, a ovako me oni izluđuju! Ja im dajem prilike jer ne želim da budemo isključivo same ja i dijete, ali uočavam i to da sam nakon susreta s njima ili mojim roditeljima u raspadu, pa ne znam što je bolje za dijete. Da se raspadnem nakon susreta s njima ili da dijete bude među više ljudi? Teško mi je samoj kvragu, ali to će tako vjerojatno dosta dugo potrajati, pa ću morati samu sebe voljeti više i imati više snage, jer moj bivši skupa s taticom navaljuje na mene ( daju neku siću u rijetkim prilikama i to im daje zapravo srat po meni), a s druge strane moji roditelji seru jer me uzdržavaju.. 

Nikad na zelenu granu s nikim!

----------


## bobicablue

reko mi je socijalni radnik da će to sve prestati tek kad se zaposlim i stavim dijete u vrtić i da će me prestat drugi zaj... . zbog love i para i ponižavati i ostalo, ali mi je premala za vrtić a sad su gripe... 

Možda pričekat još dva mjeseca da prestanu gripe, pa onda?? jer ću živjeti život iz pakla cijelo vrijeme dok se ne zaposlim i trpit uvrede od 6ero ljudi iz obitelji! 

Mojima sam govno jer ne radim i ne uzdržavam obitelj, a njegovima sam govno jer moraju dat neku siću s vremena na vrijeme. 

Malo prije smo se posvađali jer mi dijete ima rođendan za par dana i ja mislila organizirati s njima i pitam njih, da joj pogledamo za neki lijepi dar, a oni meni da će - bivši, njegovi roditelji i njegov brat kupiti neki kompletić. Kao prvo, ne treba joj nikakav kompletić jer ima robe tonu, kao drugo treba neke druge stvari, kao treće je sramotno da njih četvero dolaze s poklonom od 150 kuna jeba me pas ako je to normalno.. 

I naravno svađa. Do sad su davali jedino ako bi ja silom nešto izmuzla, ali uz hrpetinu svađa!

----------


## bobicablue

Morate čuti daljnje "fore" mog bivšeg. Skupa s svojim starim se žale czssu da im ja ne dam viđati dijete, a kad ga god pozovem ne želi doći bez svojih. uvijek je bolestan, umoran ili nešto. A kad dođu kolektivno me vrijeđaju! A on hoće samo tako doći. 
I onda ja neću da dolaze kolektivno i onda se žale czssu da sam vještica koja im ne da vidjeti unuku i dijete! 
I to dolaze samo kad ih je volja. Kad mene bole leđa od tegljenja djeteta od 12 kila u skafanderu s 4.kata i na 4.kat i kad ih zovem, nikad nemaju vremena, ni on neće doći a dolaze samo kad ih volja. 
Prošli mjesec su prvi put dali tisuću kuna i sad kad dođu mi govore da sam - pohlepna gadura i da velim župniku o sebi kakva sam da me župnik valjda makne iz crkve, jer tražim lovu i nikad mi dosta! 
Znači ljudi iz moje okoline se koriste mojom vjerom kao oružjem protiv mene da ne moraju ništa davati i da mogu raditi što žele - jer bi ja kao trebala okrenuti drugi obraz kad me mlate i uništavaju, a to ne radim..

----------


## bobicablue

Šta je ovo? Od onolikog broja odgovora, sad već tri dana nitko ništa? Čudno! Uglavnom, što se desilo je to da sam otkantala sve te ljude koji su me uništavali i istinabog da se osjećam dosta čvršće i normalnije, ali mi je s druge strane žao ako ćemo dijete i ja biti same na njezin rođendan. Teško mi to pada, jer su meni rođendani uvijek bili bitni, a i znam koliko mi je bilo bitno da u skoro 40oj dobim dijete i isto znam da ju vole i ti drugi, mada ne vole mene. 
Nju vole, jer ima super personaliti i jako je vesela, smješna i predivna a mene nitko ne voli od njih, pa sad bi trebala birati naravno da li ću pretrpiti ove mada mrzim i ja njih ioni mene ili ćemo ja i dijete biti same. 
Uglavnom, ću još vidjeti. Složiti ću joj tortu i sve za roćkas, pa ako mi se neće zvati ove ili ako oni mene ne nazovu ćemo biti samo ja i ona. Mada mi je to nekak jadno, ali s druge strane ako se zbog rođendana opet jeftino prodam će mi svi u tili čas biti na glavi. 

Ja i ona možemo itekako same i nije da nekoga posebno trebamo. Ok, imam napade lagane depresije tu i tam, pogotovo kad sam umorna inenaspavam se, kao što je bilo ovih dana kad se budila tijekom noći i cicala satima, ali sve više mogu s njom sama. 

Samo mi je žao tog rođendana, što jest jest! Znam da je ona bila dosta bitna mnogima, jer ih je dosta i iznenadilo kad sam ja uspjela u svojim godinama začeti i još hvala Bogu roditi zdravo dijete.

----------


## bobicablue

A može biti i da je to s tim rođendanom opet infantilni dio mene, koji jednostavno želi na silu biti kao svi drugi koji imaju sretne obitelji. To sam htjela uvijek na silu, a kad to nisam dobila onda tu i tam zbog tih nekih proslava, kad se svi okupe imam feeling da to imamo mada nemamo i mada sam 90 posto vremena s djetetom sama, a ostatak vremena se svađam sa mojima kad dođu.. 
Jednostavno su mi odnosi noćna mora i normalno da je najpametnije se maknuti od takvih loših odnosa. Možda jest problem u meni, možda sam jednostavno razmažena i previše očekujem, a možda pak imam toliko malo od ljudi iz moje okoline, da onda počnem žudjjeti dosta jako za kao nekim znakovima pažnje oko nekih bitnih datuma, pa ako i to izostane poludim i budem dosta ljuta. 

Normalno da imam normalnu, sretnu obitelj da ne bi uopće obraćala pozornost na te neke sitnice, a ovako kad ti nešto jako fali, misliš da ako ti netko dođe na rođendan i donese super poklon, da je to kompenzacija za nešto što nemaš.. 

Tako da još nemam pojma šta da radim..

----------


## Vrijeska

Napravi tortu, pozovi ih. Ako dođu, lijepo; ako ne, vas dvije se uslikajte i pjevajte i pušite svjećice sve dok ne izgore.
Ako donesu poklon od 150 kn, odlično. Ako ne donesu ništa, opet dobro.
Ne očekuj materijalnu pomoć, ne čudi se poklonim aod 150kn, jer te s novcima samo drže u šaci i imaju moć nad tobom.

Dijete daj u vrtić i nađi posao.

----------


## Peterlin

> Napravi tortu, pozovi ih. Ako dođu, lijepo; ako ne, vas dvije se uslikajte i pjevajte i pušite svjećice sve dok ne izgore.
> Ako donesu poklon od 150 kn, odlično. Ako ne donesu ništa, opet dobro.
> Ne očekuj materijalnu pomoć, ne čudi se poklonim aod 150kn, jer te s novcima samo drže u šaci i imaju moć nad tobom.
> 
> Dijete daj u vrtić i nađi posao.


X

Nisam imala običaj zvati rodbinu na dječje rođendane. Oni svi znaju kad je, obično su sami pitali, a ako ne bi (jer postojalo je vrijeme kad se moja mama i svekrva nisu baš slagale) najavili bi se svatko u vrijeme kad bi im odgovaralo i to je bio kraj priče. Proslava se radi zbog djeteta, a ne zbog rodbine. 

Što se tiče vrijednosti poklona - to mi je malo smiješno, jer ljudi nemaju, a ako i imaju odakle - nisu dužni darivati. To je samo njihova dobra volja. Isto tako, nisam nikad očekivala uzvraćanje (ja kupim poklon od 800 kn, pa očekujem da mom djetetu ti roditelji kupe poklon barem od isto toliko) jer to mi je baš odurno. Ako žele - nek dođu bez opterećenja. Ako ne - nema veze. Proslava može biti skromna - torta home made i gotovo. Ne radiš slavonske svate za djetetov prvi (ili bilo koji) rođendan.

----------


## jelena.O

Ako ti se ne radi torta nije loša Ledo morattina ili kak se već zove onaj sladoled u kocki zapikneš svjećivu i gori
Ja uvijek radim torte ili bar ja tak zovem torta
Kad je klinka imala prvi točkas napravila sam tortu tak da je ona može jest a alergičnaje za velike sam napravila nešto što liči na tortu,mada se više komentirala njena tortics,mene nije to bilo briga i sad radim duple stvari

----------


## spajalica

imamo dvije teme oko rodjendana. molim da se drzite rodjendana na rodjendanu a muskaraca na ovoj temi  :starac:

----------


## Lili75

:lool:  spajka

----------


## Argente

Imamo i temu o muškarcima, bobice tebi smo ovdje sve rekli

----------


## bobicablue

ali, zar se ne slažete da su danas muškarci postali užasno hiperosjetljivi i da je dovoljno da im malo kažeš nešto hladno ili se našališ na njihov račun pa da postanu bezobrazni, bahati i grubi? podsjećaju me na neke supersenzibilne djevojčice od 13 godina!

----------


## Peterlin

> ali, zar se ne slažete da su danas muškarci postali užasno hiperosjetljivi i da je dovoljno da im malo kažeš nešto hladno ili se našališ na njihov račun pa da postanu bezobrazni, bahati i grubi? podsjećaju me na neke supersenzibilne djevojčice od 13 godina!


Da pitaš mog muža, on bi isto to ustvrdio za žene,hehehe.... Sinovi isto. Kad je njihov prijatelj našao curu, pitam na starijega - a ti? Cura ti ne treba? Kaže on - ma joj, pa to pojede vremena i novaca, te stalno moraš odgovarati na poruke, te stalno cicimici, te vodi u kino, te ovo, te ono.... daklem - da li su muškarci razmaženi ili žene - čini mi se da to ovisi samo o tome kojem jatu pripadaš, hehehe... Eh, moj Einsteine - duljina trajanja pet minuta ovisi o tome s koje strane vrata od zahoda se nalazimo  :Smile:  

A sad ozbiljno - zašto bi se netko šalio na račun muškaraca? Niti su oni birali to biti niti smo mi birale biti babe. Tako nam je pao grah.

----------


## rahela

> ali, zar se ne slažete da su danas muškarci postali užasno hiperosjetljivi i da je dovoljno da im malo kažeš nešto hladno ili se našališ na njihov račun pa da postanu bezobrazni, bahati i grubi? podsjećaju me na neke supersenzibilne djevojčice od 13 godina!


iskreno, mene 99% tvojih postova podsjeća na pisanje 13 godišnje djevojčice

----------


## MAMI 2

Čim sam vidjela naslov pretpostavila sam da će biti ovako nešto. Draga moja ti sama neznaš šta želiš, a ako želiš dobro sebi i svojoj djevojčici zastani i dobro razmisli. Pročitaj ponovo sve što si napisala. Mislim da bi bilo zaista dobro da s nekim stručnim popričaš, ako ne zbog sebe onda zbog djeteta.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Ja moram reci da mene neki njezini postovi, pogotovo oni zadnji na zaključanoj temi, jako podsjećaju na sch dijagnozu. Imam to u obitelji i to točno tako izgleda - sve što nekome kažeš doživljava se kao napad.

Ona je nekad prošle godine pisala da je išla psihologu, no mislim da bi ovdje bolje došao -ijatar.
Ako je to u pitanju, to bi moglo objasniti puno scena s mužem i bratom.

Samo ne znam tko bi mogao pomoći. Jer će bobica kad vidi ovaj post vjerojatno opet reagirati tako da ju treba zaključati.

Ili je tako nešto, ili je vrhunski trol, treće nema.

----------


## mitovski

Netko je razvio priču i vrhunski trola i uživa.

----------


## zutaminuta

Ne mora biti ni trol, ni sch, ni 13 g, nego samo netko tko je odrastao s bitno drugačijim vrijednostima od svakog ovdje. Kao da toga nema na pretek.

----------


## MAMI 2

> Netko je razvio priču i vrhunski trola i uživa.


Moram priznat da bi mi bilo drago da je tako.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Ono kad i kako se ona razljuti kad procita nešto sto joj se sviđa ne može biti “drugačije vrijednosti”. 
Valjda... hm...

----------


## Tanči

> Ne mora biti ni trol, ni sch, ni 13 g, nego samo netko tko je odrastao s bitno drugačijim vrijednostima od svakog ovdje. Kao da toga nema na pretek.


Potpis.
Razmažena je do bola.
Ljude dijeli po stupnju školovanja, ljepoti i koliko joj daju love i poklona.
U isto vrijeme ona niti radi, niti je školovana, a bome ni lijepa.
Nego s četri banke živi na grbači od brata i roditelja i još ih pljuje, umjesto da je zahvalna.
Poklon od 400 kn je njoj malo!
U današnje i bilo koje drugo vrijeme.
Moja kći od bake nije dobila ništa, ni čestitala joj nije, a njena je dobila poklon od 400 kn i to se ne cijeni.
Ma daaaaj.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## pulinka

Čak i da je izmislila od prve do poslednje svoj lik i delo ovde, kakav je psihološki profil osobe koja bi toliko vremena uložila u ovolike postove zabave radi?
Ja sam sklonija da mislim da je BB u pravu, ali mi ta pomisao izaziva jaku nelagodnost pa mahom preskačem teme. Jer to znači da negde zaista postoji jedna devojčica koja je upravo proslavila prvi rođendan, čija mama ne radi, otac je nasilan a ostatak familije nesnađen u svemu.
Iako mi je jednako nelagodna pomisao o osobi koju ta količina izmišljanja zabavlja radi tuđe reakcije.

----------


## casa

Ja ves neko vrijeme mislim sto i bb. I zapravo, strasno mi je pomisliti na tu djevojcicu i iskreno se nadam da su u strahu velike oci. I da sam u sve ucitala vlastito iskustvo i totalno zabrijala.

----------


## Beti3

Ona radi, samo je na roditeljskom dopustu, a ako je dobila otkaz, tada će dobivati naknadu sa biroa bar par mjeseci.
Imaju obiteljsko poduzeće, ona ima završen studij koji joj omogućuje da radi taj posao i radit će kad joj dijete još malo poraste.
A možda može to raditi i iz kuće, pa bilo to voditi račune, opremati prostore, prodavati kruh, raznositi cvijeće. 

Bar sam ja to pročitala iz njenih postova. 

Oni stavovi prema drugim ljudima, prema vrijednosti poklona, prema prijateljici...su malo čudni, ali nismo svi isti. 
A dijete voli i bit će dobro djetetu, jako se nadam.

----------


## bobicablue

Sad su me počastili i s šizofrenijom! Buahahaha. Žali Bože truda i vremena pisanja po ovom forumu. Neki imaju mozak ko lješnjak, pa kad im ne ideš niz dlaku bi ti nalijepili petsto dijagnoza. Ne znam kako je to dozvoljeno na nekom forumu, ali moram reći da ste teške budaletine i da bi se trebale pitati malo. Kak vas nije sram lijepiti dijagnoze šizofrenije, na račun stvarnih žrtava takve opake bolesti? A ova budaletina, kojoj netko u obitleji ima tu bolest očito ne zna ništa o šizofreniji i da je to bolest gdje imaš teške halucinacije i vidiš lava kako ti ulazi u stan da te proždre i takve grozote. Zbilja si budaletina samo takva i imaš rupu umjesto mozga! A ja ne vidim nigdje neprijatelje već sam osjetljiva osoba i ne volim da mi neke glupače seru po meni, koje nisu nikakve vrijedne osobe. 

Hvala Beti na malo razuma na ovom glupom forumu. I žuta minuta dobro kuži. A ostale, Bože mi prosti. Same ste rugobe, neobrazovane, ružne, needucirane, koje ne rade i trista čuda. Očito imate loše mišljenje same o sebi. 
A moje dijete je zbrinuto najbolje na svijetu hvala Bogu. To što se ne slažem s škrtim budalama i glupanima je drugi par rukava

----------


## bobicablue

A ovo s šizofrenijom, ne daj Bože nikome tog zla. Budaletine ste samo takve. Govoriti nekom takve odvratnosti i uvrede, da sam moderator bi već sto puta banirala takve, ali ovdje vrijedi pravilo - ako svi na jednog taj će dobiti ban. A ja se tu raspiala o svemu, a samo prosipam bisere pred svinje i niš drugo. 
Bog zna kakve ženturače ovdje vise. KOjima ne bi vjerojatno rekla dobar dan na cesti koliko su kvalitetne..

----------


## bobicablue

Uopće mi je sad nevjerojatno da sam na ovim forumima gdje se skuplja valjda zadnji šljam od ljudi tražila neku novu prijateljicu ili prijateljsku podršku. Pa znamo koliko su žene općenito ljubomorne kuje jedna prema drugoj i ako imalo više vrijediš bi te rastrgale s zlobom.. Što se čudim ovakvom ponašanju??

----------


## bobicablue

Sad sam još "šizofrenična" jer sam naivno tu išla pisati svoje emocije tražeći neku prijateljsku osobu. A i iznijela sam puno istine, koje većina emancipiranih žena, kuži, a neke koje imaju IQ sobne temperature ko vi, normalno da to ne kuže. Ovdje sam napisala dosta toga u vezi svijeta koji je u Hrvatskoj dosta maskulinistički, a to je zato jer su žene mediokriteti koje bi se ubacile svom mužiću u guzu samo zato da se mogu pohvaliti svom selu da su "sretno udane" i da su se ostvarile ko žene. Vi ste toliko daleko od nekih emancipiranih žena, koje misle svojom glavom da je to čudo jedno i općenito je malo samostalnih i divljenja vrijednih žena koje se drže svojih principa. Većina vas bi izdala sve svoje principe da zadrži vlastitog muža. 

Ja sam se od svojeg maknula, jer nisam odustala od svojih principa i koliko god teško bilo i koliko god nemala od nikoga podrške sam se sama izborila da ja i svoje dijete funkcioniramo relativno dobro.
Tako da nisam zaslužila da me neke kučketine, koje su se cijeli život provlačile svom muškarcu u dupetu mene nazivaju kojekakvim imenima, niti ću to dopustiti. 

Boli me k... i za vaše banove, jer ionako ne želim biti dio neke okoline gdje se ne njeguju osnovni principi, a to je ne lijepiti drugima dijagnoze, ne napadati bez razloga, ne srati zato što ste nešto krivo pročitale i vršiti kolektivni napad zbog poklona za djetetov rođendan jer sam očekivala da joj baka, djed, bivši i stric kupe poklon koji košta više od dvjesto kuna jer se same udržavamo, a oni daju svake prijestupne. Ali budaletinama ovdje, nemreš objasniti jer su vam mozgovi toliko u vlastitom dupetu i mediokritetskom svijetu, da bi prije vrana posrala Einsteinovu teoriju relativnosti, nego što bi vama to došlo do mini mozga. 

A i prezirem ljude, koji prvo imaju kolektivno razumijevanje, a onda kolektivno napadaju. To je toliko jadno, da je to užas. Sramim se što sam žensko. Često. Jer sam okružena glupačama koje nemaju nikakav princip osim kako se uguziti nekom tipu u njegov čmar, pa da ih on štiti, nosi krozh život i ostalo. Od samostalnosti i pameti, ni s. Kko da su djevojčice od 12 godine,a  ne žene od 30,40 godina koje bi trebale imati malo pameti i nekog samopoštovanja. 


Uglavnom, naravno da to ne mislim za par osoba ovdje koje su kolko tolkko pročitale što sam pisala i koliko tolko kuže, a ne ove ženturače koje kad popizdim na njihove uvrede onda samm im - šizofrenična i lijepe mi razne dijagnoze. 

To se čak ni na forumu.hr ne dozvoljava, a mislila sam da je ovo uljuđenije mjesto. 

I za kraj- dabogda dobile tu bolest, vi koje ste to nalijepile meni!

----------


## bobicablue

> Potpis.
> Razmažena je do bola.
> Ljude dijeli po stupnju školovanja, ljepoti i koliko joj daju love i poklona.
> U isto vrijeme ona niti radi, niti je školovana, a bome ni lijepa.
> Nego s četri banke živi na grbači od brata i roditelja i još ih pljuje, umjesto da je zahvalna.
> Poklon od 400 kn je njoj malo!
> U današnje i bilo koje drugo vrijeme.
> Moja kći od bake nije dobila ništa, ni čestitala joj nije, a njena je dobila poklon od 400 kn i to se ne cijeni.
> Ma daaaaj.
> ...


¸Ako joj baka nije čestitala rođendan, to dovoljno govori o tebi kao o osobi. Po tvojim napisima bi rekla da je baka nezadovoljna s kakvom se ženom oženio njezin sin, a u tome je potpuno u pravu. A što se tiče poklona od drugih, zna se što je bon ton. Ako ti nisi čula za bon ton, onda ne znam iz kakve zabiti dolaziš. Niti me zanima.. A za tvoju info sam vjerojatno za svoje godine deset puta ljepša, nego ti u svojima, ali poznato je da muškarci vole ispodprosječne žene jer ih mogu manipulirati. Imam dva fakulteta, radim. 

Očito je da ne znaš čitati.. Što drugo.. Znači, sve što si meni rekla to si ti..

----------


## bobicablue

> Ja ves neko vrijeme mislim sto i bb. I zapravo, strasno mi je pomisliti na tu djevojcicu i iskreno se nadam da su u strahu velike oci. I da sam u sve ucitala vlastito iskustvo i totalno zabrijala.


ne moraš se ti bojati za moju djevojčicu, više nego za svoju djecu ( ako ju imaš). NJoj je sigurno bolje sa mnom, nego tvojima s tobom.

----------


## bobicablue

> Čim sam vidjela naslov pretpostavila sam da će biti ovako nešto. Draga moja ti sama neznaš šta želiš, a ako želiš dobro sebi i svojoj djevojčici zastani i dobro razmisli. Pročitaj ponovo sve što si napisala. Mislim da bi bilo zaista dobro da s nekim stručnim popričaš, ako ne zbog sebe onda zbog djeteta.


A ti odi na tečaj pravopisa.  :Wink:  Jer ne znam se piše odvojeno i uči se u 3.em osnovne! ( od koga ja tražim savjete my God!)

----------


## Kaae

:kokice:

----------


## Cathy

> 


 :Grin:

----------


## sirius

I tak...
: :Raspa: 

I kroz neko vrijeme na nekoj novoj temi opet ce biti tuzna prica : " Nitko se ne zeli igrati samnom..."

----------

